# Remington 1100, extra barrel



## 540Monte (Jan 17, 2011)

I recently started acquiring some of my Fathers guns since he is getting up in age and want use them anymore. I just received his Remington 1100 with the extra barrel, it is a excellent shape and has served him well for Deer hunting as he has killed 100+ Deer in the last 30 years. My question is how do I identify the barrels and what are each for. My Father said one for shell shot and one for Buck shot, but I think its one for shell shot and one for slug shot. thanks for any info.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

is one real short with rifled sights, that would be a slug barrel.

shot barrel will be longer and have a single bead sight on end


----------



## 540Monte (Jan 17, 2011)

I check when I get home tonight, thanks for the reply.


----------



## 540Monte (Jan 17, 2011)

I looked at the barrels and they both have the same site on the end.( a small step up with a bead on top) but one has a slightly smaller ID and 1.5 " shorter that the other. Could one just be a modified chock.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

sounds like 2 shot barrels. Like you said, probably different chokes. Should be stamped on side of barrel close to reciever. It will tell what size shells, and what choke.


----------



## 540Monte (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks for the info. I'll check.


----------

